# Five pound bird turd......



## PHOTOGOAT (Feb 17, 2006)

Well, it all started Saturday. Washed and quick shined the paint, cleaned the freakin protectant crap off of the wheels, applied the leather conditioner, cleaned the windows and stood back at admired this beautiful car.

Then came today.......Got on the freeway, took her up to about 70, let the tunes go........and then. BAM!!!!! The biggest bird turd you have ever seen drops out of the sky and slams the hood.........like a brick I tell ya.:willy: 

I swear it had to be an Eagle or something that just finished off a little road kill......Whoa! It never fails, clean it up, the birds will find it........ 

Anyhoo, thought you might get a kick outta my displeasure......


----------



## s2gordon (Dec 15, 2005)

PHOTOGOAT said:


> Well, it all started Saturday. Washed and quick shined the paint, cleaned the freakin protectant crap off of the wheels, applied the leather conditioner, cleaned the windows and stood back at admired this beautiful car.
> 
> Then came today.......Got on the freeway, took her up to about 70, let the tunes go........and then. BAM!!!!! The biggest bird turd you have ever seen drops out of the sky and slams the hood.........like a brick I tell ya.:willy:
> 
> ...


:rofl: I just spit water all over my keyboard!!!


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

At least bird goop comes off. I spent hours polishing and waxing Saturday only to pick up a couple stone nicks on the way to work this morning. Some stupid pickup ahead of me went over a bump, and he must've had some gravel sitting on his rear bumper. It bounced off and ping-ponged all over, and even though I hit the brakes and swerved, he still got me. I guess I'll be in the garage this evening.


----------



## PHOTOGOAT (Feb 17, 2006)

GM Kid said:


> At least bird goop comes off. I spent hours polishing and waxing Saturday only to pick up a couple stone nicks on the way to work this morning. Some stupid pickup ahead of me went over a bump, and he must've had some gravel sitting on his rear bumper. It bounced off and ping-ponged all over, and even though I hit the brakes and swerved, he still got me. I guess I'll be in the garage this evening.


:agree 

Tailgating is not something I do anymore......it seems like the road is out to get ya when you are driving something nice. My work van......100k and not a single scratch.....:lol:


----------



## Stephen Hopkins (Feb 6, 2006)

Birds are the enemy... fight back! I keep a bottle of Mguire's Quick Detailer spray along w/ glass cleaner wipes, tire shine wipes, leather conditioner wipes, and 2 microfiber cloths (one for silicone based products, one for non-silicone based products) along with some basic tools (screwdrivers, wrenches, 1" high temp electrical tape, WD-40, spare belt, jumper cables, tire pressure guage, hose clamp, wire brush) in a small tool bag in my trunk. This little kit has kept my car looking clean between washes away from home as well as got me out of some jams (corroded battery terminals, broken serpentine belt). I also keep a California Duster in the trunk, but it's too big to fit in the bag. It sounds like alot of stuff but it all fits in a small Craftsman nylon tool bag and sits nicely against the left side wall of the trunk. I'd highly reccomend it to anyone.


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

Stephen Hopkins said:


> Birds are the enemy... fight back! I keep a bottle of Mguire's Quick Detailer spray along w/ glass cleaner wipes, tire shine wipes, leather conditioner wipes, and 2 microfiber cloths (one for silicone based products, one for non-silicone based products) along with some basic tools (screwdrivers, wrenches, 1" high temp electrical tape, WD-40, spare belt, jumper cables, tire pressure guage, hose clamp, wire brush) in a small tool bag in my trunk. This little kit has kept my car looking clean between washes away from home as well as got me out of some jams (corroded battery terminals, broken serpentine belt). I also keep a California Duster in the trunk, but it's too big to fit in the bag. It sounds like alot of stuff but it all fits in a small Craftsman nylon tool bag and sits nicely against the left side wall of the trunk. I'd highly reccomend it to anyone.


Buddy...I don't think the quick detailer spray would've help with the size of that piece of crap! :rofl: It sounds like it ate a small child!!!!!:willy: :rofl:


----------



## Stephen Hopkins (Feb 6, 2006)

You'd be suprised at what quick detailer can do... might not want to use a good microfiber cloth on the bird... but i've done an entire S10 w/ quick detailer that went through 15 miles of hideously dusty construction on its way to a car show. Came out suprisingly well and won honrable mention in the custom small truck category... out of about 30 in the category.


----------



## PHOTOGOAT (Feb 17, 2006)

GOATGIRL said:


> Buddy...I don't think the quick detailer spray would've help with the size of that piece of crap! :rofl: It sounds like it ate a small child!!!!!:willy: :rofl:



:agree 
This was NOT from a Sparrow.......Trust me. I was surprised it didn't come in with a vapor trail.......:rofl:


----------



## Russ2005 (Nov 24, 2005)

That is funny PHOTOGOAT! Got a picture? Nothing like getting to check out a good five pound bird turd!

I'll trade you 5# of turd for my "Wash Me Please" scratched in the rear quarter panel on my goat...

get rid of the turd fast. This paint is so crappy (no pun intended) that it will probably eat through the paint in no time.


----------



## StangStalker (Aug 21, 2005)

Stephen Hopkins said:


> Birds are the enemy... fight back! I keep a bottle of Mguire's Quick Detailer spray along w/ glass cleaner wipes, tire shine wipes, leather conditioner wipes, and 2 microfiber cloths (one for silicone based products, one for non-silicone based products) along with some basic tools (screwdrivers, wrenches, 1" high temp electrical tape, WD-40, spare belt, jumper cables, tire pressure guage, hose clamp, wire brush) in a small tool bag in my trunk. This little kit has kept my car looking clean between washes away from home as well as got me out of some jams (corroded battery terminals, broken serpentine belt). I also keep a California Duster in the trunk, but it's too big to fit in the bag. It sounds like alot of stuff but it all fits in a small Craftsman nylon tool bag and sits nicely against the left side wall of the trunk. I'd highly reccomend it to anyone.


You fit all that in the trunk?


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

StangStalker said:


> You fit all that in the trunk?


That is amazing...and you guys complain about all a girl can fit in her purse!!!:lol:


----------



## Cottonfarmer (Jul 11, 2005)

PHOTOGOAT said:


> Well, it all started Saturday. Washed and quick shined the paint, cleaned the freakin protectant crap off of the wheels, applied the leather conditioner, cleaned the windows and stood back at admired this beautiful car.
> 
> Then came today.......Got on the freeway, took her up to about 70, let the tunes go........and then. BAM!!!!! The biggest bird turd you have ever seen drops out of the sky and slams the hood.........like a brick I tell ya.:willy:
> 
> ...


Sounds like you could have been the lucky recipient of a goose bomb. I had something similar happen to me a couple years back at work in my pickup. A flock of geese were flying low at an angle across the roadway and as I went under them--splat! Started at the top of the windshield, angled down to the corner and on to my elbow which was sticking out the window. Yak!


----------



## gto_lady04 (Jan 25, 2006)

Are you sure ftlfirefighter wasn't around sounds like he might have waylaid you with his toy.

http://www.gtoforum.com/showpost.php?p=64238&postcount=34

Monica


----------



## Stephen Hopkins (Feb 6, 2006)

Not just all in the trunk... it all fits in a $9.99 Craftsman 12" Wide Mouth Nylon Tool Bag. It's packed a little tight but I could probably free up a little space by using flat packages instead of canisters of the tire, glass, and leather wipes. If you can't tell i'm the kind of person who's completely OCD about the organization of my various roll-away tool chests and work benches.


----------



## PHOTOGOAT (Feb 17, 2006)

Russ2005 said:


> That is funny PHOTOGOAT! Got a picture? Nothing like getting to check out a good five pound bird turd!
> 
> I'll trade you 5# of turd for my "Wash Me Please" scratched in the rear quarter panel on my goat...
> 
> get rid of the turd fast. This paint is so crappy (no pun intended) that it will probably eat through the paint in no time.


It's gone now. It was only on the car for about 30 minutes......:cheers


----------



## PHOTOGOAT (Feb 17, 2006)

gto_lady04 said:


> Are you sure ftlfirefighter wasn't around sounds like he might have waylaid you with his toy.
> 
> http://www.gtoforum.com/showpost.php?p=64238&postcount=34
> 
> Monica


Probably not but,...............it might not be a bad idea. Five pound bird turd canon shells. I would love to see the look on the ragtop terrorists' faces with those dropping in on them.......:lol:


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

PHOTOGOAT said:


> Probably not but,...............it might not be a bad idea. Five pound bird turd canon shells. I would love to see the look on the ragtop terrorists' faces with those dropping in on them.......:lol:


It gives a new meaning to "SCUD MISSILE"...:lol:


----------

